# ESPN HD TNT HD ESPN2 HD searching for satellite 771



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

On both of my HR 21-700s. There are three HD channels, that I am not getting:
ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and TNT HD. Get the standard def channels. Get all other
channels. Called tech support twice and the last guy thought maybe one of the
LNBs need to be replaced. $79.95 tech visit. Since I also have E* HD and Verizon
HD, I do not need these channels. Not worth it to me for a tech visit. Got a credit
on my account and will get a monthly credit until fixed.
Anybody else lose these three channels? Or have any experience with this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

What are your transponder signals on SAT 110 and 119?


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

Hound said:


> On both of my HR 21-700s. There are three HD channels, that I am not getting:
> ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD and TNT HD. Get the standard def channels. Get all other
> channels. Called tech support twice and the last guy thought maybe one of the
> LNBs need to be replaced. $79.95 tech visit. Since I also have E* HD and Verizon
> ...


I too have a somewhat similar problem with my HR21-100 and getting the HD channels on the 110. When I view the signal meters on the receiver my 110 levels are in the upper 80's low 90's. But if I view the 103(c) levels and then go back to the 110 signal meter page, my levels are now in the 40's or 50's. After a while the receiver will show 80's and 90's again for th 110. I'm thinking its a receiver issue and I have a second receiver for the bedroom on the way (should get here Tuesday) that I'll be able to compare with and better diagnose if it's a receiver, dish, or cable issue.


----------



## Bobasaurus (May 31, 2008)

I lost ESPN2-HD on both my HR10 and HR21 today. I have both TNT-HD and ESPN-HD. I hope it is something temporary. My HR21 is only about 3 weeks old and the Tivo about 2.5 years.

Bobby


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Bobasaurus said:


> I lost ESPN2-HD on both my HR10 and HR21 today. I have both TNT-HD and ESPN-HD. I hope it is something temporary. My HR21 is only about 3 weeks old and the Tivo about 2.5 years.
> 
> Bobby


Probably different issue for you. You lost 119 Sat. Either at the dish or switch. Check HDNet.


----------



## Bobasaurus (May 31, 2008)

Mertzen said:


> Probably different issue for you. You lost 119 Sat. Either at the dish or switch. Check HDNet.


Yep. HDnet gone too. Any suggestions? Or should I just call Directv.

Bobby


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Any LOS issues ?
I lost the 119 bird due to leaves opening up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1624795 said:


> What are your transponder signals on SAT 110 and 119?


Signals are zero on both satellites all transponders.

I do not think that I have LOS issues. I cut down to big tree branches
yesterday and it did not improve anything. I am still only missing three
HD channels. ESPN, ESPN2 and TNT


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hound said:


> Signals are zero on both satellites all transponders.
> 
> I do not think that I have LOS issues. I cut down to big tree branches
> yesterday and it did not improve anything. I am still only missing three
> HD channels. ESPN, ESPN2 and TNT


Are you sure you are only missing those 3 channels? If you are not receiving a signal from 110 or 119 you should be missing all the channels in the 70's.

Also do you have a AT-9 or AU-9 Slimline dish? If you have an AT-9 make sure the little jumper cables are still connected.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1625586 said:


> Are you sure you are only missing those 3 channels? If you are not receiving a signal from 110 or 119 you should be missing all the channels in the 70's.
> 
> Also do you have a AT-9 or AU-9 Slimline dish? If you have an AT-9 make sure the little jumper cables are still connected.


I cannot get any channels in the 70s. I cannot tell wether I have AT-9 or AU-9.
All cables seem to be connected.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hound said:


> I cannot get any channels in the 70s. I cannot tell wether I have AT-9 or AU-9.
> All cables seem to be connected.


The AU-9 Slimline dish will say Slimline across the front of it.

The AT-9 will have two LNB's (110 and 119) attach to the side of the main LNB assembly with two little jumper cables connecting them to the internal multi-switch in the dish.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine says SLIMLINE across 
the front. I also have two LNBs on the side. I will have to get on a ladder and look for little cables.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hound said:


> Mine says SLIMLINE across
> the front. I also have two LNBs on the side. I will have to get on a ladder and look for little cables.


You will not have any external jumper cables since you have a Slimline.


----------



## deenice (Sep 25, 2007)

Hound said:


> I cannot get any channels in the 70s. I cannot tell wether I have AT-9 or AU-9.
> All cables seem to be connected.


Dude...you probably have a bad LNB. I had the same issues a few weeks ago. ESPN, TNT, HBO, Showtime...everything on that transponder...110 I believe would go out every night and not come back until the middle of the next day. Dish is on the roof so there were no line of sight issues. I had a tech come out twice. The first time everything was working so he tightened some cables. A few days later, it messed up again. The same tech came out that weekend and replaced my LNB. Knock on wood...everything has been perfect ever since.


----------

